# Quetion about swapping Nissan Rogue ECU parts



## gwampofu (May 31, 2017)

I have a 2011 Nissan Rogue that was involved in a crash, I then bought another 2011 Nissan rogue to fix it. I want to swap the ECU because I lost transponder key FOB for the one Im repair but have transponder FOB for the parts car. This car is a keyless ignition start. I am a mechanic but I do not know which components to swap so that I wont have to take the car for reprogramming at Nissan Dealership. 

Anyone with information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is an INTELLIGENT KEY UNIT that's located under the driver's side dash to the left of the steering wheel; the FOB communicates with this unit. First be sure to disconnect the battery negative (-) terminal when replacing the unit.


----------



## gwampofu (May 31, 2017)

Hello,
Thanks for your response. Is there just one intelligent key unit or there are multiple of them?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM, there is only one unit.


----------

